# Signs of a Twin Lamb to Come?



## CassyKay (Feb 20, 2022)

What signs will we see if there is a second lamb to be born? And how soon can we expect a twin to be born after the first lamb has been delivered? 
This is our first lambing season so we're not sure what to expect or to look for. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mini Horses (Feb 20, 2022)

Generally a twin will come within say 20 minutes.  While it can be 5 min to an HR.  The ewe will clean up first, then be up and down to deliver another....not unusual for first timer to single.   If she drops out a placenta, done and one.  

It's an individual thing for each BUT most often pretty quick once they start.  The uterus is contracting and lambs are usually lined up.  If you see pushing and nothing coming out, gently check inside to feel for another...in case.


----------



## Alaskan (Feb 21, 2022)

X2


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 9, 2022)

If you think there is another baby, and the ewe is acting unhappy it can signal that the second one is stuck.  You can gently feel inside to see if you can feel any parts of another baby inside the vulva.  If the mama is taking longer than half an hour with no baby, remove the first one from the pen and she will often get on with the job.  Longer than an hour, I would go inside the ewe to check.  Some large ewes have only one but still look pregnant while others look like they will single and pop out twins.


----------

